# DEAL: Get 60% off Embertone's Intimate Solo Strings Bundle + $25 Embertone Gift Certificate.



## APD (Feb 8, 2017)

*60% off Embertone Intimate Solo Strings Bundle + $25 Embertone Gift Certificate



 *
Embertone&rsquo;s Intimate Solo Strings Bundle is an astonishing collection of the most detailed, life-like solo strings on the market today, with all the controls necessary to create beautiful and realistic performances. Each of the 4 products included is valued at $125 ($500 combined)

*Products Included*

Friedlander Violin ($125 value)
Fischer Viola ($125 value)
Blakus Cello ($125 value)
Leonid Bass ($125 value)
*Youtube Playlist*






*SoundCloud Playlist*


This deal is only available until *22nd February*.

For more information, visit https://audioplugin.deals


----------



## Fleer (Feb 9, 2017)

Since I got these last year, I love how they play so well. Emotional and with gusto. Also love their "ensemble" patches and the fact they turn up in the library pane. But this sale price is remarkable indeed. Well done!

Edit: found this nice review by the great Don Bodin: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/review-of-embertones-intimate-strings-solo-bundle.53106/


----------



## Satorious (Feb 9, 2017)

This is a great deal. Have half the set - just a shame there isn't a way to pick up the "missing half" at a comparable discount.


----------



## lumcas (Feb 9, 2017)

Satorious said:


> This is a great deal. Have half the set - just a shame there isn't a way to pick up the "missing half" at a comparable discount.



I'm on the same boat, already have half the collection and that would really make me pull the trigger...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 10, 2017)

Well I couldn't resist at that price. I'm looking forward to trying out the Touch OSC expression controller on my iPad.


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 10, 2017)

Is this 100% the same 4 products as on Embertones homepage?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 10, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> Yes



Do you know if I "NEED" an apple device to get the full mobility out of the instruments? I mean can that Touch OSC be assigned to other midi devices like faders?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 10, 2017)

You don't need it, and in fact I understand it also works with android too.

You can use their software to create templates for different applications. Have a read:

https://hexler.net/software/touchosc


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 10, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> You don't need it, and in fact I understand it also works with android too.
> 
> You can use their software to create templates for different applications. Have a read:
> 
> https://hexler.net/software/touchosc



Great. I will def look into it, but hopefully it also playes really well with just triggering notes on my Roland digital piano and controlling the various parameters with my faderport.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 10, 2017)

You don't need those templates but they're fun to play with.

(Edit: auto spelling check typo)


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 10, 2017)

Fleer said:


> You don't need does templates but they're fun to play with.



I get that. But there is that little X/Y thing you can control with your finger.

I wonder if you can control that via faders etc.


----------



## airflamesred (Feb 10, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> I get that. But there is that little X/Y thing you can control with your finger.
> 
> I wonder if you can control that via faders etc.


Yes of course, It's just a visual of 2 CCs one horizontal the other vertical.


----------



## JonSolo (Feb 10, 2017)

You could use Touch OSC for many other libraries/applications if you create a template for it. I think it comes with several things. I have it, but have not really used it much...I have a Leap Motion and plenty of sliders ha ha.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 11, 2017)

Those new haptic tablets changed the game for me. You can push softer or harder and influence velocity or other expressions that way. This goes beyond just touching a slab of glass. It's quite similar to playing a real instrument.


----------



## Quasar (Feb 12, 2017)

Fleer said:


> Those new haptic tablets changed the game for me. You can push softer or harder and influence velocity or other expressions that way. This goes beyond just touching a slab of glass. It's quite similar to playing a real instrument.


Comments about changing the game properly belong in the Spitfire "game-changer" thread...

Seriously, I've never looked into any of the TouchOSC stuff (much less the tactile tech), but I assume one would need a WiFi net to connect the tablet and the workstation PC? Or is there a way to just hardwire the interface, as you would with a nanoKontrol2 or something?


----------



## Fleer (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm still getting to grips with it but I assume that would be the case indeed.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 12, 2017)

The "Noah Visits" demo still blows my mind. Wonderful library(ies) that will only grow better and better with the aforementioned haptic controllers. Great company to work with and to support as well.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been using an MAudio Code61, which actually has an "x-y" pad on board and the ability to program what midi it sends out. It works great for Alchemy, though I haven't yet tried it for other instruments. Korg has a number of options that have a similar pad, including the PadKontrol. Even the old Z1 synthesizer had one.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

Well.. I finally purchased the *Embertone Intimate Solo Strings bundle*. at *$199*, given the overall quality and variety of articulations, I think this is an amazing deal, especially when I considered alternative options, these are regularly priced at $500. 

I'm looking forward to discovering this bundle of solo strings. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi,

I don't have any downloads listed in my APD account after purchasing the *Embertone Solo Strings Bundle*.

How long does it usually take for the download to show up in my APD account ?

Basically, how do I get to download this bundle ?

*Update : *OK, I figured this out, APD provided a download link from Ambertone, I just have to input the Coupon Code that APD provided via email to make the total = $0.0

I was under the impression that the download was via APD's website. Which is not the case.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 13, 2017)

It's strange but for a few hours now, the webpage for purchasing this bundle - is down. I get an error message, and i tried this from different computers and my android.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 13, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> It's strange but for a few hours now, the webpage for purchasing this bundle - is down. I get an error message, and i tried this from different computers and my android.



Yes, it got very slow, and even not responsive.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 13, 2017)

Checked it just now. Working fine here.


----------



## Viegaard (Feb 13, 2017)

Less than 5 minutes after buying it over ADP and I am now downloading the instruments!

Thanks for a GREAT deal and super fast delivery of download links.


----------



## APD (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a few hours left on this fantastic deal! Hurry and save, don't miss out on a chance to own this complete bundle for less than half the price.


----------

